# Offseason Fun



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well Other then shooting my bow a ton I thought I would post up some pictures of some of my off season projects.


Ive been chipping at stone all spring trying to get stuff like these on arrows.

Ive also been making some knives as well just for fun.


 This ones pretty cool I used some old wood that some beetles attacked.

Also tryed my hand at one of these.

I just finished this one about an hour ago.


Thanks for looking guys. What are some of your guys offseason projects?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been mostly doing some film photography these days. Where do you get your stone if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. 8)


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

bowhunter I get most of my rock from Glass buttes OR but some of it is local rock ive also picked some stuff up at rock shops around the state.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet mother! That's some cool stuff right there! I wanna learn how to nap stone soooo bad!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

A true "woodsman" would own a stone knife for skinning his kill. You better get one.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tex I work out of state or i would be all about showing you some knapping skills. If any of you would like one just let me know ill see what i can do.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

cool stuff

wish i had them skills


----------

